# Cannot login after installing sources!



## Pure (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi,

I have a very curious error after installing the source code (this is for installing PAE). It's not important which version I use. I tried it on 8.1, 8.0, 7.1 and 7.2
Everytime when I install the source code (via sysinstall) there is no chance to log in again. When I want to log in als root I only get 'permission denied'.
I tried to set the passwort before closing putty via 'passwd', but that only helped for this session. After rebooting I can't log in again.

I hope somebody can help me. I'm reinstalling freebsd via a rescue system now..


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2010)

You really, really don't want PAE. Use the AMD64 version of FreeBSD if you need more then 4GB internal memory.

As for sysinstall, forget it exists. As you already found out it's quite easy to b0rk an existing install with it.

Just make a copy of /usr/share/examples/cvsup/stable-supfile and edit the host and the tag. Then just `# csup /path/to/supfile`.


----------



## Pure (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you, but I need PAE Mod. The program doesn't seem to run on AMD64-version (64 Bit).

I'll try to install the sources as you said. Thank you!


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 8, 2010)

Pure said:
			
		

> I have a very curious error after installing the source code (this is for installing PAE). It's not important which version I use. I tried it on 8.1, 8.0, 7.1 and 7.2
> Everytime when I install the source code (via sysinstall) there is no chance to log in again.



sysinstall(8) does a lot of things to help set up a new system, many of which will wipe out settings on an existing system.  Sounds like it is helpfully creating a new passwd file for you.  If that happens again, boot single-user and change root's password, then boot fully and change user passwords.

As SirDice says, avoid sysinstall after initial installation.  Or at least back up /etc/ before using it.


----------

